# Permit rescinded. Help!



## Miranda (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello. Need advice. Dealing with a crazy customer. We completed her job and got a final approval from the city. Then she went to the inspector and submitted 80 photos of the job in progress. They rescinded the permit because we didn't use capped nails/staples when putting down the tiger paw underlayment. These are the inspectors words:
"Thank you for your patience awaiting my disposition regarding Re-roofing Permit Number 152140.

According to our records, this permit was applied for and issued to Miranda?s Roofing, 5190 Griffin Road, Vacaville, CA 95688 CA Lic # 695415 as the individual responsible for all work performed under the permit.

Our records indicate a Final inspection was scheduled for June 13th and approved based on observation from the ground, due to lack of a ladder to access the roof. We have no record of prior progress inspections to examine the roof deck or underlayment installation.

However, the photos you provided that document installation of GAF Tiger Paw synthetic roof deck protection (underlayment), including the use of staples without caps, violate the manufacturer?s installation specifications and are a cause for concern as they may increase the potential for water intrusion.

Whereas the Marin County building Permitting Program does not directly enforce compliance with manufacturer?s installation requirements, noncompliance with manufacturer?s installation requirements violates Section R903.1 of the 2013 California Residential Code which requires compliance with manufacturer?s installation requirements.

Based on the new photographic evidence you have provided that documents non-compliance with Section R903.1 of the 2013 California Residential Code, and the potential implications to consumer protection, I have rescinded the final inspection approval granted on June 13, 2016.

Reroofing Permit Number 152140 is now active and unresolved until these deficiencies are confirmed corrected."

My questions are:
1) Can they rescind our permit for this reason? He says that the violation of not following the manufacturer's installation requirements is not of his agency's jurisdiction. That it's a consumer issue. Should the permit stay approved and if she has consumer issues she can file those with an appropriate agency?

2) If the home owner is the one who got the permit rescinded isn't she the one now responsible to get her home re-roofed? Not ours? We did a beautiful job for her and it was completely done and signed off and then she got it rescinded and re-opened. 

Help!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Good luck, dude..... Hope your lawyer is more skilled and/or connected than theirs.


----------



## tkleck01 (May 23, 2017)

Staples tend to not lay flush with underlayment and could possibly penetrate shingles. We never use staples for this very reason.


----------

